# Unusual larvae



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Found this unusual looking insect larvae while splitting wood the other day. Now I find various grubs all the time and put them in a can and give them to my chickens later. But I had never seen one like this. It waved its 'tail' around in a menacing fashion. After looking on the net it appears to be a 'rat tailed maggot or larvae' of the syphid fly group. We have what we call 'news bees' around in the summertime that hover and buzz. They look a lot like a big yellow jacket or hornet of some sort as an aggressive bluff. It was in a hickory tree that had some hollows. Anyway enjoy. TTT


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That's really cool! I've never seen one before, but we also have "news bees" in the summer.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Very cool! It looks like a jerusalem artichoke! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

How does it taste?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

The chicken liked it!! LOL When I am splitting wood I save the big grubs in a tin can and carry them to my chickens-they like them. TTT


----------

